

Stop building scalable code. - wololo_
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/38b1ed55d2c7

======
PLenz
This is very short-sighted thinking - and following this thinking is what got
the first startup I worked for killed. We were focused on features; customer
XYZ wanted this, customer ABC wanted that. So I coded them. The CEO encouraged
me to just push features and ignore the long term plan "Once we make money
we'll rewrite - and if we don't make that money we'll fail fast". In the end
we added lots of features - and the app got so bogged down into a mire of
hacks that I feel I lost the thread of it. I knew that there were ways I could
have written better, cleaner, more functional and reusable code - but the
push, push, push of getting features out there encouraged me to not act before
planning.

And I will never make that same mistake again.

